# The return of... Gleammachine- Ferrari F430.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi all, I decided to take a year out from the forum in 2012 after being a supporter for a number of years, I've now decided to get back involved whilst celebrating a decade of providing a professional detailing service.

For those of you that don't know or remember me-

A leading professional car detailing and paintwork correction specialist based in Essex, providing the finest levels of vehicle appearance, corrective polishing treatments and paintwork protection applications to Essex and the South East.

My name is Rob Leys - I am a professional award winning car detailer, and Gleammachine was established in 2003 through a passion for, and dedication to, preparing vehicles consistently to the highest levels of automotive finishing.

Here is a taster of future write-ups to follow.

Ferrari F430- I originally detailed this car back in 2008 when it was first purchased by my customer, in 2013 he had decided it was time to part with the car and thus it was left with me for a week to bring up to a standard for maximum return.

Interior carpets, trim & leather cleaned and sealed.





Engine bay treated to a wipe down, rubbers and plastics dressed and metalwork polished and sealed.



With the paintwork washed and de-contaminated, the paintwork required a medium corrective polish, followed by refinement, this was carried out over 3 days.

























With the machine polishing complete, a final IPA wipedown was undertaken followed by-

*** Paintwork protected with 2 layers of Menzerna Powerlock via the DA.
*** Rubber and plastic trim treated with AF Revive.
*** Tyres dressed using SV Pneu.
*** Glass cleaned and sealed with HellShine Ghost Rider.
*** Metal work polished and sealed using Britemax Metal Duo.
*** Alloys sealed with Collinite Insulator.
*** Final wipedown using Werkstat Glos.

*Results.*























Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome back Rob- a favourite of mine. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

howdee rob , how could we forget you :lol:

glad to see your still working hard :thumb: , great job on the 430 :thumb:


----------



## Dan R (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks stunning. House looks better tho lol!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there Rob :thumb:


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome Job Rob.:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

good to see you posting your work up again mate:thumb:

Great job!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Rob, great work fella, beautiful correction and stunning result 

p.s. upgrade to studio lights  likey lots :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning work as always rob. Welcome back


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome Rob great pics too.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice to see you back Rob, Great work as always.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lovely work Rob and great to see an old face back mate


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

welcome back Rob, always enjoyed your Studio threads :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job .


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice work Rob welcome back


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect:thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

welcome back Rob amazing work as always


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

good to see you back... great work on the prancing horse too!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Cracking results Rob


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome back Rob, brilliant results there! 

Russ.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome back Rob and great work :thumb:


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Good to have you back Rob, i have always enjoyed your write ups :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Good to see you back Rob and a nice car to be back with


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome back, great work as always :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great to see you back Rob! I've been keeping up to date over on Twitter & Instagram but it's nice to see a decent write up!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome back, Rob! I've sure missed your work thumb


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Tiptop job, as always


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome back Rob. Great work as always.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Good to see you back :thumb: Cracking work as always...


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work and nice to see you back on the forums.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Excellent!
I coincidentally took the past year off too. Glad to see your great work again!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome back Rob, great to see your return 

Baz


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome back Rob! I must admit I was a little concerned of your whereabouts.

F430 looking very good indeed.


----------



## sososteph28 (Jun 23, 2010)

very good job


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome back Rob:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice to see you back in the fold chap:thumb:

Super results on the 430 as expected


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work Rob,

Used to look after one of these myself years back and it was black which I prefure over the red personally.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome back mate. I took a break from dw for a while too, but I'm not going to be a sponsor again. Glad you are though mate an I always look forward to your write ups.

Francis


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

amazing finish!


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Amazing write up, car and quality of workmanship.

Im amazed !!!!!


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely work mate, look forward to seeing some more.:thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Stunning work


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Great to see your posts again Rob. You have been a huge influence since the day i started detailing. Keep up the amazing work. Cheers from California!


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Stunning work great to see you posting your work on here again


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Lovely work again .


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words and welcome's, it's much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

welcome back rob ! i have been off the scene for sometime and recently looked up your recent posts and noticed you had been on vacation..

looking forward to reading your great threads.

rgds from north cyprus..

hus


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

hus55 said:


> welcome back rob ! i have been off the scene for sometime and recently looked up your recent posts and noticed you had been on vacation..
> 
> looking forward to reading your great threads.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome Hus, only been of the forum scene, still as busy as ever detailing.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

awesome awesome car, one of my dream cars!!


----------

